# Rogne su facebook!!!



## Old belledejour (15 Novembre 2008)

Inizialmente mi piaceva... 
ma pare sia diventato un covo di uomini assetati che cercano donzelle da portarsi a letto.
Non è la prima volta che mi succede, ma senza troppi giri di parole ti fanno capire che vogliono incontrarti e che la serata avrà certamente un seguito..!!!















E' questa la nuova moda del corteggiamento?


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Inizialmente mi piaceva...
> ma pare sia diventato un covo di uomini assetati che cercano donzelle da portarsi a letto.
> Non è la prima volta che mi succede, ma senza troppi giri di parole ti fanno capire che vogliono incontrarti e che la serata avrà certamente un seguito..!!!
> 
> ...


Non conosco facebook in quanto ancora non iscritto...ma penso che sia "normale" che vi siano i soliti broccolatori da rete pronti a usare ogni strumento per arrivare al dunque... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Mò che mi ci fai pensare...magari oggi mi iscrivo!  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Penso anche però che vi siano filtri ...nel senso che tu puoi accettare o meno di interagire con chi ti contatta, giusto?


----------



## Old belledejour (15 Novembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non conosco facebook in quanto ancora non iscritto...ma penso che sia "normale" che vi siano i soliti broccolatori da rete pronti a usare ogni strumento per arrivare al dunque...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Certo, certo. Ci sono i filtri. A volte pero' ti contattano amici di amici dicendoti " sei un'amica di..."? E abbocco!!!! 
Comunque sto pensando di cancellare il profilo!!!!
Io sono una che non ama il senso di reperibilità!


----------



## Lettrice (15 Novembre 2008)

A me non e' mai accaduto...


----------



## Old Confù (15 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Inizialmente mi piaceva...
> ma pare sia diventato un covo di uomini assetati che cercano donzelle da portarsi a letto.
> Non è la prima volta che mi succede, ma senza troppi giri di parole ti fanno capire che vogliono incontrarti e che la serata avrà certamente un seguito..!!!
> 
> ...


Scusa Belle, ma tu perchè accetti come amici gente che nn conosci?!?

a me questa cosa nn capita, perchè ho solo conoscenti(che nn hanno motivo di provarci via chat e nn farlo dal vivo) o qualcuno del forum che nn gliene può fregare di meno di provoleggiare...

ovvio che se uno ti aggiunge senza conoscerti 4 volte su 5 è per provarci, ma a questo pro c'è il tasto ignora!!!!


----------



## Old belledejour (15 Novembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> A me non e' mai accaduto...



Uno prima ho inziato a farmi due paxxeeeee che ad un certo punto ho sbadigliato e l'ho eliminato senza finir di leggere.
Voleva farmi capire filosificamente perchè certe cose accadono...


----------



## Old cornofrancese (15 Novembre 2008)

ho riesumato il mio account fatto un paio di anni fa... in questi ultimi mesi mi sono arrivate decine di richieste di amicizia, richieste da amici degli amici, suggerimenti... due parole sole: che caata!  

	
	
		
		
	


	








 è diventato uno stress, già mi stava sulle balle... io mi comporto così: amico solo delle persone con le quali, ATTUALMENTE, ho contatti fisici cioè colleghi, amici, parenti... si, lo so che ci sono amici di 10 anni fa ma se sono 10 anni che nn li vedo/sento un motivo ci sarà, no?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





per nn parlare di chi mi contatta per omonimia, lì mi diverto un po', faccio finta di essere chi nn sono, poi confesso...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





leggete qua: http://www.matteocarli.com/2008/11/privacy-questione-di-numeri.html


----------



## Old cornofrancese (15 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Certo, certo. Ci sono i filtri. A volte pero' ti contattano amici di amici dicendoti " sei un'amica di..."? E abbocco!!!!
> *Comunque sto pensando di cancellare il profilo!!!!*
> Io sono una che non ama il senso di reperibilità!


scordatelo, la politica di m*rda di facebook nn prevede la cancellazione, solo la disabilitazione dell'account...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 loro 'vivono' di dati personali, di intrecci di relazioni, di pubblicità mirata, hanno sempre bisogno degli utenti...


----------



## Old dolcenera (15 Novembre 2008)

Io non mi sono mai iscritta nè mi iscriverò, anche perchè mi piace farmi i fatti miei, e da quel che ho capito con facebook metti in vetrina amici e conoscenti. E se poi qualcuno del passato mi contatta ma a me non va di aggiungerlo che fa, si offende? Io ci tengo al fatto che gli altri siano indifferenti a me!!!


----------



## Old belledejour (15 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> scordatelo, la politica di m*rda di facebook nn prevede la cancellazione, solo la disabilitazione dell'account...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ehm???? Cioè io devo restare per sempre là sopra????


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Ehm???? Cioè io devo restare per sempre là sopra????


Se così fosse dovrebbe esser contenuto nel regolamento che avrai approvato.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Prova ad andarlo a leggere...


----------



## Old cornofrancese (15 Novembre 2008)

leggi qua: http://www.delymyth.net/node/7144

questa è una scappatoia: http://www.delymyth.net/node/9662


----------



## Old Holly (15 Novembre 2008)

Basta mettere l'opzione "solo amici" per la visione del profilo e sei a posto...
Già è troppo allargato "amici degli amici" !!!


----------



## Old Italia1 (15 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Ehm???? Cioè io devo restare per sempre là sopra????


puoi fare in modo che nessuno veda il tuo profilo e anche fosse, togli la foto (se mai l'avessi messa) e ogni notizia dal profilo in modo che risulti solo il tuo nome...senza più contatti con nessuno..è come cancellarti in pratica...


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Novembre 2008)

*meraviglia*



belledejour ha detto:


> Inizialmente mi piaceva...
> ma pare sia diventato un covo di uomini assetati che cercano donzelle da portarsi a letto.
> Non è la prima volta che mi succede, ma senza troppi giri di parole ti fanno capire che vogliono incontrarti e che la serata avrà certamente un seguito..!!!
> 
> ...


delle meraviglie... non capisco perché ti meravigli..


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> leggi qua: http://www.delymyth.net/node/7144
> 
> questa è una scappatoia: http://www.delymyth.net/node/9662


anvedi... 
corno tu sì che mangi pane e volpe a colazione... lo avevo capito subito..


----------



## Old cornofrancese (15 Novembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> anvedi...
> corno tu sì che mangi pane e volpe a colazione... lo avevo capito subito..


si, ma più che la volpe preferisco la faina...


----------



## Old Buscopann (15 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Inizialmente mi piaceva...
> *ma pare sia diventato un covo di uomini assetati che cercano donzelle da portarsi a letto.*
> Non è la prima volta che mi succede, ma senza troppi giri di parole ti fanno capire che vogliono incontrarti e che la serata avrà certamente un seguito..!!!
> 
> ...


Non è facebook..e' il mondo intero ad essere così..Solo che faccia a faccia mica te lo dicono così direttamente  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (15 Novembre 2008)

Cmq a me facebook piace.

Buscopann


----------



## Lettrice (15 Novembre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Cmq a me facebook piace.
> 
> Buscopann


Anche a me


----------



## Mari' (15 Novembre 2008)

Scusate, ma e' come un auto-schedarsi  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ... chissa' quante volte la polizia investigativa ci da un'occhiata in cerca di qualcuno  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















   ... poi se ne escono dicendo: Dopo lunghe ed attente indaggini siamo arrivati a scoprire etc etc etc


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Novembre 2008)

a me facebook non attizza affatto.
se ho deciso di non frequentare più certe persone c'è un motivo...


----------



## Lettrice (15 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> a me facebook non attizza affatto.
> se ho deciso di non frequentare più certe persone c'è un motivo...


Capretta ma che ***** c'entra... decidi tu chi frequentare.

Se poi c'e' chi da accesso al profilo a cani e porci ovviamente si becca le conseguenze.


----------



## Old belledejour (15 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> a me facebook non attizza affatto.
> se ho deciso di non frequentare più certe persone c'è un motivo...



Eh. Io creai il profilo molto tempo fa, quando ancora c'era questo boom, neppure sapevo cosa fosse, ma su suggerimento di un amico lo feci.
Ora che mi sto ritrovando inviti di gente che HO VOLUTO PERDERE... diventa una rogna. Per non parlare dei miei ex, li ho tutti in lista eccetto uno!!!


----------



## Rebecca (15 Novembre 2008)

Io mi sono iscritta qualche mese fa, non mi è piaciuto, non ci ho fatto niente e un paio di settimane fa mi sono cancellata quando ho cominciato a ricevere i vari "eih, sei amica di...?".
Comunque a me fa impressione.
Avevo letto delle difficoltà a cencellarsi, ma non so se è cambiato qualcosa, perchè quando ci ho provato io mi è comparso un messaggio che diceva che l'account veniva disattivato e poi se non avessi tentato un accesso per un tot di tempo (mi pare 14 giorni) sarebbe stato cancellato definitivamente.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Novembre 2008)

Modestamente non mi considera nessuno ...


----------



## Old belledejour (15 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Modestamente non mi considera nessuno ...


Non cantare vittoria troppo presto, tempo al tempo! Te sei più grande di me, hai più persecutori!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Non cantare vittoria troppo presto, tempo al tempo! Te sei più grande di me, hai più persecutori!!!!


 Io ho cercato trovato e scritto a ex alunne che normalmente avrei potuto rintracciare telefonando a casa dei genitori (cosa che mi sembra intrusivo), ma non siamo diventate "amiche" mantenendo la reciproca riservatezza.


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Modestamente non mi considera nessuno ...


Stavo per registrarmi giusto per rispondere all'invito... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma dopo queste news...sinceramente ...ho seri dubbi...


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Novembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Capretta ma che ***** c'entra... decidi tu chi frequentare.
> 
> Se poi c'e' chi da accesso al profilo a cani e porci ovviamente si becca le conseguenze.


ho capito ma dicono che il bello di 'sto facebook è che recuperi rapporti con gente che non frequenti da tanto...ripeto che se ho smesso di frequentarli è per un buon motivo!!
a me delle ex compagne o ex non me ne frega una fava
capretta, se sopravvivo a sta merda (nel senso psicologico) quest'estate vengo in olanda. Un aperitivone non ce lo leva nessuno


----------



## Rebecca (16 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ho capito ma dicono che il bello di 'sto facebook è che recuperi rapporti con gente che non frequenti da tanto...ripeto che se ho smesso di frequentarli è per un buon motivo!!
> a me delle ex compagne o ex non me ne frega una fava
> capretta, se sopravvivo a sta merda (nel senso psicologico) quest'estate vengo in olanda. Un aperitivone non ce lo leva nessuno


----------



## Lettrice (16 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ho capito ma dicono che il bello di 'sto facebook è che recuperi rapporti con gente che non frequenti da tanto...ripeto che se ho smesso di frequentarli è per un buon motivo!!
> a me delle ex compagne o ex non me ne frega una fava
> capretta, se sopravvivo a sta merda (nel senso psicologico) quest'estate vengo in olanda. Un aperitivone non ce lo leva nessuno


Recupera rapporti mi sembra un parolone... al massimo vedi che fine hanno fatto...
Certe volte i rapporti si interrompono per cause esterne... vedi io che vivo qua e la... certo se hai smesso di frequentare qualcuno hai smesso per i tuoi motivi... comunque mi sembrano discorsi del *****!


----------



## Lettrice (16 Novembre 2008)

I mezzi non sono _sbagliati _e come e chi li usa che in genere li rende _sbagliati_!


----------



## Old sperella (16 Novembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Capretta ma che ***** c'entra... decidi tu chi frequentare.
> 
> Se poi c'e' chi da accesso al profilo a cani e porci ovviamente si becca le conseguenze.












   Infatti . Le community sono così , dipende da te gestirle  a seconda di che uso ne vuoi fare , a partire dalla foto che metti come avatar fino ad arrivare alle richieste d'amicizia che accetti .


----------



## Old Buscopann (16 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Eh. Io creai il profilo molto tempo fa, quando ancora c'era questo boom, neppure sapevo cosa fosse, ma su suggerimento di un amico lo feci.
> *Ora che mi sto ritrovando inviti di gente che HO VOLUTO PERDERE... diventa una rogna. Per non parlare dei miei ex, li ho tutti in lista eccetto uno!!*!


Tu sei troppo buona  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (16 Novembre 2008)

In ogni caso, penso che facebook piaccia o meno in base al rapporto che si ha col proprio passato.

Buscopann


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Novembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Recupera rapporti mi sembra un parolone... al massimo vedi che fine hanno fatto...
> Certe volte i rapporti si interrompono per cause esterne... vedi io che vivo qua e la... certo se hai smesso di frequentare qualcuno hai smesso per i tuoi motivi...* comunque mi sembrano discorsi del ******!













cioè, non ho capito...siccome non è quel che pensi tu son discorsi del cazz0??


----------



## Old belledejour (16 Novembre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> In ogni caso, penso che facebook piaccia o meno in base al rapporto che si ha col proprio passato.
> 
> Buscopann


Ecco. Io sono asociale!


----------



## Old alesera (16 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Inizialmente mi piaceva...
> ma pare sia diventato un covo di uomini assetati che cercano donzelle da portarsi a letto.
> Non è la prima volta che mi succede, ma senza troppi giri di parole ti fanno capire che vogliono incontrarti e che la serata avrà certamente un seguito..!!!
> 
> ...


 
no sono i nuovi rapporti....io mi sono tolto da quel dì!


----------



## Old belledejour (16 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> no sono i nuovi rapporti....io mi sono tolto da quel dì!








  Se cosi funziona io mi trasferisco in Congo.


----------



## Old giulia (16 Novembre 2008)

A me piacerebbe incontrare voi su facebook...

... chi vuole naturalmente!


----------



## Old belledejour (16 Novembre 2008)

Ok lo confesso. Il motivo per il quale non ho ancora cancellato il mio profilo è questo:

http://www.facebook.com/applications/Pet_Society/11609831134


----------



## Old giulia (16 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Ok lo confesso. Il motivo per il quale non ho ancora cancellato il mio profilo è questo:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/applications/Pet_Society/11609831134


 

dice questo:

*Sorry, an error has occurred.*

We're working on getting this fixed as soon as we can

che roba è??


----------



## Old belledejour (16 Novembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> dice questo:
> 
> *Sorry, an error has occurred.*
> 
> ...


mmmm Cerca l'applicazione su facebook PET SOCETY!


----------



## Old giulia (16 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> mmmm Cerca l'applicazione su facebook PET SOCETY!


 
Un gioco?


----------



## Old belledejour (16 Novembre 2008)

si


----------



## Lettrice (16 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> cioè, non ho capito...*siccome non è quel che pensi tu son discorsi del cazz0*??


***** c'entra quello che penso io... il mio discorso e' ben piu' generale...


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Novembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> ***** c'entra quello che penso io... il mio discorso e' ben piu' generale...


bhò, capretta non ci si capisce..
a me stanno tutti consigliando d'iscrivermi dicendo che è anche e sopratutto un  mezzo per ritrovare vecchi amici e gente che conoscevi anni fa..
a me non interessa, tutto qua.
Cioè proprio non mi attizza..
te capì?? hai cambiato lavoro o no??


----------



## Old blondie (16 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Inizialmente mi piaceva...
> ma pare sia diventato un covo di uomini assetati che cercano donzelle da portarsi a letto.
> Non è la prima volta che mi succede, ma senza troppi giri di parole ti fanno capire che vogliono incontrarti e che la serata avrà certamente un seguito..!!!
> 
> ...


 
ma come fai a essere tampinata?
occhio, forse il tuo profilo e le tue foto sono visibili a tutti....


----------



## Old blondie (16 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> bhò, capretta non ci si capisce..
> a me stanno tutti consigliando d'iscrivermi dicendo che è anche e sopratutto un mezzo per ritrovare vecchi amici e gente che conoscevi anni fa..
> a me non interessa, tutto qua.
> Cioè proprio non mi attizza..
> te capì?? hai cambiato lavoro o no??


infatti, io lo uso per ricontattare vecchi amici...ma bisogna fare attenzione perchè ci sono delle opzioni che ti chiedono se vuoi condividere foto e info personali con la massa di utenza o solo con i tuoi amici...


----------



## Old blondie (16 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Certo, certo. *Ci sono i filtri. A volte pero' ti contattano amici di amici dicendoti " sei un'amica di..."? E abbocco!!!! *
> Comunque sto pensando di cancellare il profilo!!!!
> Io sono una che non ama il senso di reperibilità!


 
scusa...non avevo letto questo


----------



## Rebecca (16 Novembre 2008)

blondie ha detto:


> ma come fai a essere tampinata?
> occhio, forse il tuo profilo e le tue foto sono visibili a tutti....


io ho solo attivato, nessuna foto e nessuna informazione personale e mi arrivavano un sacco di messaggi.


----------



## Old alesera (17 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> si, ma più che la volpe preferisco la faina...


 
grandissimo noto ora la tua firma....se fossi cosi intelligente da inventarmi simili battute 

	
	
		
		
	


	









è di Flavio Oreglio mitico poeta di Zelig!!


----------



## Old cornofrancese (17 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> grandissimo noto ora la tua firma....se fossi cosi intelligente da inventarmi simili battute
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok, allora la sistemo!


----------



## Lettrice (17 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> bhò, capretta non ci si capisce..
> a me stanno tutti consigliando d'iscrivermi dicendo che è anche e sopratutto un  mezzo per ritrovare vecchi amici e gente che conoscevi anni fa..
> a me non interessa, tutto qua.
> Cioè proprio non mi attizza..
> te capì?? hai cambiato lavoro o no??



Certo puoi... a me non frega un ***** di quelle persone... se le ho perse di vista come hai detto tu c'e' un motivo...
Facebook ha di buono per me almeno, che mi permette di mantenere contatti giornalieri con amiche lontane... tutto qui.

Ripeto di Facebook c'e' poco di sbagliato e' solo uno dei 100000 mezzi di comunicazione, chi lo usa fa la differenza.

Comunque iscriviti capretta io ho iniziato il gioco guerra di bande mi sto scassando dalle risate


----------



## Iris (17 Novembre 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> io ho solo attivato, nessuna foto e nessuna informazione personale e mi arrivavano un sacco di messaggi.


Anche io come te...ma non riesco ad accedere...volevo solo vedere una mia amica. mA neanche il pc di casa mi consente l'accesso.

Rita, se non vuoi che Facebook ti contatti, puoi benissimo bloccare l'indirizzo.


----------



## Rebecca (17 Novembre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Anche io come te...ma non riesco ad accedere...volevo solo vedere una mia amica. mA neanche il pc di casa mi consente l'accesso.
> 
> Rita, se non vuoi che Facebook ti contatti, puoi benissimo bloccare l'indirizzo.


Mi sono cancellata.


----------



## Old lele51 (18 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Inizialmente mi piaceva...
> ma pare sia diventato un covo di uomini assetati che cercano donzelle da portarsi a letto.
> Non è la prima volta che mi succede, ma senza troppi giri di parole ti fanno capire che vogliono incontrarti e che la serata avrà certamente un seguito..!!!
> 
> ...


Spesso le cose belle vengono rovinate da ateggiamenti fuori luogo, è il caso di Facebook, e se la cosa si fermasse lì sarebbe ideale, ma ho letto notizie agghiaccianti dal Messico dove un ragazzo benestante è stato rapito e ucciso, le indagini confermano che i rapitori avevano un resoconto dettagliato dei movimenti giornalieri tramite il sito, già che il ragazzo aveva postato foto della casa, scuola, luoghi di svago della vittima... per loro è stato un gioco da ragazzi fare l'appostamento e portarlo via... per sempre..!
Dopo la scoperta le autorità hanno comunicato al pubblico di limitare la esposizione della vita privata su Facebook, e con tutta ragione. Lele


----------



## Old belledejour (18 Novembre 2008)

lele51 ha detto:


> Spesso le cose belle vengono rovinate da ateggiamenti fuori luogo, è il caso di Facebook, e se la cosa si fermasse lì sarebbe ideale, ma ho letto notizie agghiaccianti dal Messico dove *un ragazzo benestante è stato rapito e ucciso, le indagini confermano che i rapitori avevano un resoconto dettagliato dei movimenti giornalieri tramite il sito, *già che il ragazzo aveva postato foto della casa, scuola, luoghi di svago della vittima... per loro è stato un gioco da ragazzi fare l'appostamento e portarlo via... per sempre..!
> Dopo la scoperta le autorità hanno comunicato al pubblico di limitare la esposizione della vita privata su Facebook, e con tutta ragione. Lele


----------



## Nordica (18 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Inizialmente mi piaceva...
> ma pare sia diventato un covo di uomini assetati che cercano donzelle da portarsi a letto.
> Non è la prima volta che mi succede, ma senza troppi giri di parole ti fanno capire che vogliono incontrarti e che la serata avrà certamente un seguito..!!!
> 
> ...


ma che dici? basta mettere l'opzione che solo gli amici possono vedere la tua pagina! 
non e nato come sito d'incontri ma come sito per tenere gli contatti con amici di vecchia data! magari incontrare vecchi amici di scuola!
io lo uso da 1 anno e solo due volte mi hanno chiesto il permesso di diventare amici dei estranei che sono stati negati ovviamente!
ho una 50 di contatti amici! ma amici veri!
mia sorella ne ha 350, ma lei conosce un mare di gente!


----------



## Old geisha (19 Novembre 2008)

stamani mi si è presentato uno di los angeles ........... mah
l'ho rifiutato ....... ho pensato secondo me perchè mi sono iscritta a qualche gruppo e zac arrivano i polli.......


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Novembre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> stamani mi si è presentato uno di los angeles ........... mah
> l'ho rifiutato ....... ho pensato secondo me perchè mi sono iscritta a qualche gruppo e zac arrivano i polli.......


magari era ridge che si era rotto le palle di taylor e brooke


----------



## Old cornofrancese (19 Novembre 2008)

bellissimo!!!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





























cosa è facebook: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=brD96w7r1_I


----------



## Nordica (19 Novembre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> stamani mi si è presentato uno di los angeles ........... mah
> l'ho rifiutato ....... ho pensato secondo me perchè mi sono iscritta a qualche gruppo e zac arrivano i polli.......


 
si ti trovano tramite i gruppi! e successo anche a me e mi sono tolta!


----------



## Grande82 (19 Novembre 2008)

A me piace perchè vedo alcuni di voi!!!
E comunque non ci perdo la giornata!!
Però vorrei capire i giochi come sono: puoi interromperli ogni tanto?


----------



## Old belledejour (19 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> A me piace perchè vedo alcuni di voi!!!
> E comunque non ci perdo la giornata!!
> Però vorrei capire i giochi come sono: puoi interromperli ogni tanto?




Si si!!!


----------



## Old belledejour (19 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> bellissimo!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


































Lo cancellero', o almeno lo rendero' inattivo.


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> bellissimo!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bellissima!!!


----------

